# variable tabellen-zellen-höhen



## ajay (19. Juli 2001)

moin moin

vielleicht kann mit jemand helfen....

mein problem:
ich will eine tabellenzelle mit einer variablen höhe, abhängig von der länge des textes der rechts daneben in einer spalte steht.

ich hab mal einen screenshot dazu gemacht wie es momentan aussieht - und so soll es net bleiben

zum bild:
- die zellen mit der grafik sollen minimal gehalten werden, also grad so hoch wie die grafik
- da wo 'nix' steht will ich eine hintergrundgrafik einfügen die die beiden anderen grafiken verbindet. die hintergrundgrafik soll 1 pixel hoch sein und sich wiederholen. dabei soll die höhe dieser zelle variabel sein - je nach dem wieviel text rechts daneben steht
- na und rechts in der spalte steht der text

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und den html-code dazu aufschreiben

thx schon mal im voraus

flash


----------



## Maximka (20. Juli 2001)

*Hi, NDL_Flash!*

Ich hoffe es funzt so.
Habe es rein theoretisch gemacht.

```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>
      <img src="top.gif">
    </td>
    <td rowspan="3">
      Text
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="100%">
      Hintergrundbild
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>
      <img src="bottom.gif">
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## ajay (20. Juli 2001)

*nee hilft net*

also mit höhen angaben hab ich auch schon wie blöde rum probiert.
die mittlere mit 100% die anderen mit der grafik auf 1%...aber irgendwie funzt das net.

weitere vorschläge ???


----------



## Maximka (20. Juli 2001)

und was ist wenn du die anderen mit der Grafik auf 1 setzt?
keine 1% wohl bemerkt.


----------



## ajay (20. Juli 2001)

dann zerrt sich alles wie bloede in die laenge. was ich auch net versteh.
naja ich hab das design n bissel umgestaltet, dass ich jetzt erst mal weiter machen kann aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob jemand ne loesung dafuer hat 

flash


----------



## Maximka (20. Juli 2001)

Habe jetzt einbisschen rumprobiert und hier ist das Ergebniss.


```
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td>
      <table height="100%" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
      <tr>
        <td>
          <img src="top.gif" border="0" height="100" width="200"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="100%" background="fuck.jpg">
          Hintergrundbild
        </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td>
          <img src="bottom.gif" border="0" height="100" width="200"></td>
      </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td rowspan="3" width="100%">
      Text
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## ajay (20. Juli 2001)

will dir ja net die gute laune verderben ... aber negativ.

weil,
setz mal hinter dem text n paar zeilenumbrüche, quasi n laengerer text.
da sieht die ganze sache schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Maximka (20. Juli 2001)

habe ich ja gemacht und bei mir funzte es.
Keine Ahnung was bei dir los ist.

Naja, schade drum.


----------

